#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Bipolare Störung: Suizid-Gen auf dem Chromosom 2 >

## aerzteblatt.de

Baltimore - Patienten mit bipolaren Störungen sind stark suizidgefährdet, was eine Studie in Biological Psychiatry (2007; 61: 617-625) jetzt mit genetischen Varianten auf dem Chromosom 2 in Verbindung bringt.Die Linkage-Analyse, die Virginia Willour und ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

